# Just A Word To the Wise



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

For those of you who use second parties to do your reel cleaning, make sure you know what they are going to do, and conversely, that they know what you want done. Secondly, make sure they know what they are doing.

I learned all this the hard way recently. For my entire fishing career, I've always serviced my own rods and reels. However, I've never enjoyed it. As I've gotten older, I've gotten to the point I pretty much hate to do reel cleaning. So, when my oldest Daiwa SHV 30 needed a good cleaning recently, I checked around and there was a local guy who came highly recommended. His price was reasonable, so I decided I'd give him a shot at it. My first warning should have been when I showed him the reel and he asked what it was. He said he had never seen or heard of one before. My instinct told me to turn around and walk out right then, but instead I decided to leave the reel. In addition to a basic cleaning, I wanted him to replace the Daiwa drag washers with Carbontex washers, which I supplied, and I wanted him to replace one of the bearings that I knew to be questionable. He said no problem, he would take care of everything.

I got a call a few days later that the reel was ready to go. First thing I asked was if he had any trouble finding a bearing for it. He replied that he didn't replace the bearing, he had just greased it. That was strike two. When I specifically tell someone I want something done, and I'm willing to pay for it, I expect it to be done. However, I accepted the reel and went home. As of last Friday, I have now fished the reel twice since the cleaning, and I knew something just wasn't right. I had hardly any adjustment on the drag, and the only way I could get enough drag to fight a fish was to really crank down hard on the star wheel, something I never had trouble with before. After the trip Friday, I decided to take the reel apart to see what was going on. Long story short, I found two problems. First, the drag was dry as a bone. I believe in greasing my drag washer, and should have told him so, but I forgot. Secondly, and worse, he had the drag installed wrong. So, I ended up greasing and reinstalling the drag properly and now it feels much better.

So, lessons learned. For me, I'll go back to working on my own stuff. That way I'm sure it's done right. However, for those of you who prefer to have someone else do the job, here are a few tips.

1. Make sure you have the right person for the job. As I said, this guy came highly recommended, but I now believe his experience is probably with bass and trout reels, not bigger surf and open water reels. If the guy you take your reel to says he's never seen one of those, turn around and walk out.

2. Communicate exactly what you want. Even though I told the guy I wanted the bearing replaced, I guess I should have said that I wouldn't accept anything but that. I also should have told him I wanted the drag washers greased, although I suspect he would have said he'd never heard of that either.

3. If you have any second thoughts about the person don't leave your equipment with them. Either do it yourself, or find someone with more experience with your gear.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Incidentally, this is not about PearlandSharkFisher. I don't know anything about him.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information, I have a Sealine SHA30 & SHA 50 and don't know anyone around Conroe area that works on them. I may just have take them to FTU to have them cleaned.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate to see reports like these. Glad I enjoy taking stuff a part and putting it back together.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

troutless said:


> Thanks for the information, I have a Sealine SHA30 & SHA 50 and don't know anyone around Conroe area that works on them. I may just have take them to FTU to have them cleaned.


The Sealines are pretty easy to work on. I think they are much easier than working on most Penn reels. Just make sure you have a schematic handy in case you get lost. Alan Tani also have a great tutorial for cleaning an SHV 30.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

one of the great things about haveing a cell phone with a camera in it, is when i'm taking something apart that's new to me. i take several pics of it for reffernce later.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember you giving me heck this time last year because I was looking for someone to clean my reels instead of doing it myself.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> I remember you giving me heck this time last year because I was looking for someone to clean my reels instead of doing it myself.


Thanks for the reminder.

Not that I may, or may not, have given you heck last year, but for reminding me that your snide comments to seemingly every post I put up are the biggest reason I quit posting here.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha oh Lord... You're telling me you left the board because a year ago we got into it because you trolled my thread accusing me of not being a serious fisherman because on that one occasion I didn't want to clean my own reels? I can't recall any of these other "snide comments to seemingly every post" you put up. 

Take a chill pill bro. Its all good! :cheers:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> because you trolled my thread


First you accuse me of being a troll, then you say it's all good. That's a perfect example of what I'm talking about. Look up passive-aggressive behavior on the internet. That's you.


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

bigfost said:


> Incidentally, this is not about PearlandSharkFisher. I don't know anything about him.


Should have taken that reel to me, I would have taken care of it for you!


----------

